# Enlarger for basement D.R. project



## myopia (Dec 23, 2006)

so my father got me an Omega B22 enlarger for xmas a few years back. is this going to be acceptable for my basement darkroom which i am going to create?

does the actual enlarger matter?


----------



## Torus34 (Dec 23, 2006)

The B22 will provide even lighting across the negative. The lens is important, too. If you wish the very best results, a good enlarger lens is needed.

The D22 does not have a color head.  If you wish to use VC papers, you'll need a set of filters.


----------

